# Otter is tagged pics!



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Well my 09' otter season is over unless I do some in the U.P. in the spring, but at this time that is not planned. I just got serious about tagging my otter last weekend and now it is over, kind of a bummer because they are my favorite, that is the one "BIG" thing I miss about living in the U.P. the three otter limit. Took her (a very nice XL female) in a 330, which I actually don't like for otter, but the spot was just a little too big for my usual 280's and I didn't feel like blocking it off any more. I get a lot better catches with the 280's over the years and use them most of the time. Oh well I am still excited and now I can sit back relax and do a little weasel and mink trapping for the next month or so. Its been a fun season.

Here are a few pics of the otter and a shot with my put up fisher, marten and the otter from tonight.

Enjoy 

OT


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Thats awesome! Heck of a season so far. 

I wish we had those guys around here.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice job O.T. sure don't take you long  No otter for me yet (zone 2 or 3)Heading up to my zone 2 line in the A.M.got a couple more areas to check-out.At least time is on my side


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

SNAREMAN said:


> Nice job O.T. sure don't take you long  No otter for me yet (zone 2 or 3)Heading up to my zone 2 line in the A.M.got a couple more areas to check-out.At least time is on my side


Thanks! Been at it a long time and no their routes on this property  They eat my mink and I said I would go after them. Good luck on your check tomorrow, wish I lived close enough to set two zones at once. Well I guess I am only an hour from the UP, but not doing that now. You will get em! Like you said plenty of time! OT


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice, job, once again, OT. 

I have the fortune to live on the zone 2/3 boarder. But as of yet, I've only found otter sign at one of my zone 2 spots. And once there is snow I can't get back in there ... without a very, very long walk.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Mister ED said:


> Nice, job, once again, OT.
> 
> I have the fortune to live on the zone 2/3 boarder. But as of yet, I've only found otter sign at one of my zone 2 spots. And once there is snow I can't get back in there ... without a very, very long walk.


The long walk would be great winter exercise though! Good luck with the otters and hopefully you will find sign in your zone 3 spot. Good thing I went last night and fired my other two sets for otter because when I was in there today to actually pull them and move some weasel boxes around a nice otter came through both set locations, WHEW, sure glad I fired them last night. OT


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice job otter trapper. I wish I would have connected with an otter when I was in the u.p. Then I would have my three. The martin I caught made the trip. Next year is all about fisher. I'll have to hit you up for some pointers.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> Nice job otter trapper. I wish I would have connected with an otter when I was in the u.p. Then I would have my three. The martin I caught made the trip. Next year is all about fisher. I'll have to hit you up for some pointers.


Sad thing is I believe there are more otter in zone two than a lot of the UP has and the limit up there is 3. Obviously the UP is a lot bigger than zone 2, but per sq. mile I think there are much more down here. Certain areas in the UP they are loaded (WUP) but the eastern end unless you are near the bigger rivers there are not that many. 

Same goes for fisher Central UP and Southwestern UP there are a lot of fisher and the limit is 3, but Northwestern UP (keweenaw) there are not that many and limit is 1. Same goes for EUP fisher can be hard to come by and the limit is 1.

OT


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

I saw a lot of otter sign in the area of the u.p. i was in but didn't have the time to wait them out. I was however close to the two hearted river. That could be why. We had one fisher stealing apples from the deer bait but when season opened he had moved on. Maybe next year.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

MapleRiverSalmon said:


> I saw a lot of otter sign in the area of the u.p. i was in but didn't have the time to wait them out. I was however close to the two hearted river. That could be why. We had one fisher stealing apples from the deer bait but when season opened he had moved on. Maybe next year.


Yeah there are areas with a good amount of otter, but it seems all of the area near me in Zone 2 has a lot of otter. If you get in the right habitat in the EUP you will find fisher and if you had one stealing apples you are in a good spot, just a matter of them coming through during season. Good luck with it next year. OT


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

OT,

Congrats on another fine catch! They sure are a beautiful animal aren't they?


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice Work!


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice job!

I have never seen a fisher next to an otter. I was surprised by how big it is. Did you weigh it?


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Fur-minator said:


> Nice job!
> 
> I have never seen a fisher next to an otter. I was surprised by how big it is. Did you weigh it?


A few things to keep in mind the fisher was stretched and they are done on a lot narrower board than an otter. Having said that it is a huge fisher and he weighed 14 lbs, the otter weighed 18 lbs a nice XL female.

Most male fishers will weigh 10-12 lbs for big ones so it is big. Getting it tanned for my collection. Otter will be sold. OT


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

Way to go O.T on the 09 season!! Good luck to you on the weasel and mink!


----------



## THUMBTRAPPER (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice Job OT...Any strecher pic's...Otters are always cool looking on the strechers....Good Job!


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

THUMBTRAPPER said:


> Nice Job OT...Any strecher pic's...Otters are always cool looking on the strechers....Good Job!


Not yet I just skinned her and put in the freezer for now. I don't like putting them up until I have them sealed. I am leaving for Christmas so will get it sealed the Monday after and put it up then. I can put up pics from all the years past if you want, J/K! I will post it once it is done. 

Thanks

OT


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Firefighter said:


> Thats awesome! Heck of a season so far.
> 
> I wish we had those guys around here.


Firefighter,

There _are_ otter around. Not tons, but they are out there. Remember, otter leave less sign than pretty much any furbearer short of a weasel-and maybe les than them. Otters just have huge ranges and don't come around very often. 

Get your sets in and be patient. Set times are often measured in weeks not days. However, I have taken them first night so check regularly.

As far as the Zone 2 limit, the MTPCA has been working on this issue with the DNR for several years (or is it "many" years?). We think there's a real possibility of a two otter limit for Zone 2 starting with the 2011-2012 season. Stay tuned!


John


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> Firefighter,
> 
> There _are_ otter around. Not tons, but they are out there. Remember, otter leave less sign than pretty much any furbearer short of a weasel-and maybe les than them. Otters just have huge ranges and don't come around very often.
> 
> ...


I agree with John 100% on otter ranges and being patient! They can travel a very large area and it could take a LONG time for them to return. When there is snow is the easiest time to find otter sign you cannot mistake their slides and toilets with anything else. I have had sets take a month or longer before, plus they don't always take the exact same route through either, one day they might go by your set, but next time go right in it. 

John,

That is good news and hopefully it does finally happen so we don't have to work so hard to avoid them. When I worked for the DNR I spoke with them often about the issue and had good feedback and I was told it is possible, but would take a few years.

Thanks for the info.

OT


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice job on the Otter OT! Great pics as well.

Mike


----------

